# Vacuum packing dehydrated potatos



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I am about to pull my hair out :flame:

I got a deal on dehydrated hash browns that I could not pass up. They are in 1 gallon cardboard milk jugs. I was going to vacuum pack then and throw into my long term storage. 

So... Apparently the little devils are to "Pokey" for the plastic or mylar bags I have. I don't want to wast all those quart jars on dehydrated potato sticks. No hungry enough to eat 300 servings before January. :gaptooth:

Any ideas? would mylar with an O2 absorber shrink the bag enough to cause "pokey" problems as well?

Thanks for any advice/help/been there done that.

Steven


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

What I do with pokey pasta is make a cotton fabric bag (old sheet or pillow case material). The bag should fit inside the vaccum seal /mylar bag. I fill the fabric bag with the pokey pasta and do a quick (long) basting stich. I put the full fabric bag into the mylar bag and then vaccum shut with an O2 absorber in side as insurance. Had no problems with pokey pasta so I would think it would work on the potato shreads.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the idea. I will go steal the pillowcases now :gaptooth:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I vacuum pack in canning jars.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for everyones suggestions. I ended up:

Put one of the vacuum bags inside the mylar

Fill with pokey product :grin:

Drop an O2 Absorber in vacuum bag

Fold vacuum bag in but not seal (clears sealing area of mylar)

Seal mylar bag in vacuum chamber

Followup sealer with hot iron seal. 

Thanks for all the help and suggestions. It seems I have them stored now with no leaks. :banana:

Steven


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a thought for future use. I keep gallon jars from various products and put in plastic bags from bread or something like that. Then once bag is inside jar I fill with the pokey products and twist the bag round and round till tight then just fold it down or put on a tie and then just put the lid on. Have never lost anything done this way, no mold, no soft product - worked great and its cheap. Have done this for figs, onions, tomatoes, bell peppers, potatoes, etc.


----------

